# Reverse lights recall



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

http://wwwapps.tc.gc.ca/Saf-Sec-Sur...ft=&ls=0&sy=0&rn=2017507&cf=SearchResult&pg=0


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

What exactlly is wrong with them? Going to the dealership Monday to fix my sunroof. I will mention this

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

Sounds like they aren't bright enough to meet CMVSS 108 standards (and I assume also the FMVSS 108 standards in the USA). They probably won't have a fix for a while.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

weebl said:


> Sounds like they aren't bright enough to meet CMVSS 108 standards (and I assume also the FMVSS 108 standards in the USA). They probably won't have a fix for a while.


No open recalls in USA as of now. Will see for how long :biggrinsanta:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

That is interesting, DOT normally goes by the brightness, that is why you see tails that are blinding but DOT approved (Cadillac tails for example).

Are the reverse on the Tiguan PCB board LEDs or removable?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

*Recall - back up lights not bright enough*

Saw someone on the Facebook group mention that they couldn't take delivery on an SEL Premium due to this recall forcing a stop sale. Weird, if there was anything light related I expected to be recalled it was the LED headlights on the Premium.

https://www.cars.com/articles/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-recall-alert-1420697913271/
Vehicles Affected: Approximately 5,500 model-year 2018 Volkswagen Tiguan long-wheelbase SUVs

The Problem: The backup lights in the taillight assemblies may not be bright enough, which could lead to other drivers not seeing the vehicle reversing or the driver backing into an obstacle, increasing the risk of a crash.

The Fix: Dealers will replace the affected inner taillight assemblies for free. 

What Owners Should Do: VW will begin notifying owners in December. Owners can call the automaker at 800-893-5298, the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration's vehicle-safety hotline at 888-327-4236 or visit www.safercar.gov to check their vehicle identification number and learn more.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

just ran my VIN on the VW site, my car needs this fix.

also, read from another thread, so there IS a software update for the automatic headlights?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Sounds like it, I'm waiting for some other reason for it to go to the dealer first for the auto lights update. Don't want to take it in just for that.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> just ran my VIN on the VW site, my car needs this fix.


 I just ran my VIN and got an error message saying that my VIN could not be processed at this time. I have tried several times from several computers. I do not know why they do not know my VIN. Have Fun! Don


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Is this a regular bulb or pcb board LED?


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I just ran my VIN and got an error message saying that my VIN could not be processed at this time. I have tried several times from several computers. I do not know why they do not know my VIN. Have Fun! Don


Got the same message when I input my VIN too
With 6/2017 build date, you'd think I'd be in the system!


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Try running through VW's site.
http://www.vw.com/owners-recalls/


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

socialD said:


> Try running through VW's site. http://www.vw.com/owners-recalls/


 At least they know that it is a 2018 Tiguan, but it finds no open recalls. Have Fun! Don


----------



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)

Also just as an FYI, talked to my sales person about ordering an Orange one, and she said no stop sale is in effect, the reverse light issue is fixed and I could order one if I wanted.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

socialD said:


> Try running through VW's site.
> http://www.vw.com/owners-recalls/


Thanks.

"We could not find recall/service campaign information about this vehicle because:
This vehicle does not have an open recall/service campaign;
A recall/service campaign was issued more than 15 years ago; OR
There was an internal server error."

haha - I'm assuming it's the no open recalls and not server error.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Is this a regular bulb or pcb board LED?


here is what my recall states.
sounds like it is just a bulb replacement to me, but i am not certain.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> here is what my recall states.
> sounds like it is just a bulb replacement to me, but i am not certain.


We ask as we'd like to try our reverse LEDs - many of these lights only have to be bright to pass inspection, our LEDs will fix the issue, but we were not sure if they were soldered in - if they are a 921 please contact us we can discount for your help.

Thank you


----------



## Rechargingoutdoors (Aug 16, 2017)

Any way to adjust the LED headlight yet?????


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8895937-Reverse-lights-recall


----------



## rocket jay (Dec 19, 2016)

*recall notice received this week*

recall notice received for the tail lights earlier in the week any one else get one?


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

Did all the lot cars last week, we have a few in stock for customers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I haven’t received anything yet. Is it for all 2018 tiguans? Mine is an 08/17 build and I took delivery on 11/11. Are the reverse lights noticeably brighter after the fix?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

What's the fix? Just brighter bulbs or something?


----------



## r_diaz13 (Aug 3, 2016)

I got a call last week. Taking mine this Thursday

Riding in my Mk6 GLI Gen3


----------



## animest4r (Nov 2, 2012)

Please keep us updated. What was different with the new reverse lights?


----------



## r_diaz13 (Aug 3, 2016)

Just got mine done. They replaced the inner reflector for the back up lights. I was the first one at this dealership so they had to read on it. All in, including a hand wash, two hours. Not too bad. Honestly I can't tell the difference but they did it. Got to see a 4k mile cpo 2016 golf R while waiting to. So tempting.

Riding in my Mk6 GLI Gen3


----------

